# Kunstbilder-Sammlung gesucht



## holzoepfael (7. Februar 2006)

Hi all!

So nach ca. einer Stunde reicht es mir mit suchen, ich bin wieder einmal auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Und zwar muss ich bald einmal meine Maturarbeit in dem Fach Bildnerisches Gestalten abgeben. Das Theme ist, sich ein Bild von einem Bild machen. Man muss ein bekanntes / bezeichnendes Kunstwerk aufgreifen, es beschreiben und anschliessend in einem / mehreren eigenen Bildern verarbeiten. Also ist das Spekturm relativ gross, was nicht immer einfacher sein muss. Nun suche ich verzweifelt Ansammlungen von solchen Werken, finde aber eher Seiten zu Webdesign, Photographien, oder einfach bearbeiteten Bildern. (Habe auch in diesem Thread hier gesucht: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/161102-links-needing-inspiration-lets-take-look-2.html , bin jedoch nicht wirklich fündig geworden, aber viel rumgekommen ^^....)

Kann mir hier echt jemand helfen ?

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## tigerfisch (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Das Kunsthistorische Museum Wien hat auf seiner Seite http://www.khm.at
einen online-shop. Die Voransichten zu den bekannten Kunstwerken, die man sich da ausdrucken lassen kann, helfen vielleicht schon mal weiter. Natürlich nur, wenn solche "alten Schinken" sein dürfen...

Grüße
tiegerfisch


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo holzoepfael. 

Hier meine neue Lieblingsseite:

http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
"Bezeichnendes Kunstwerk" ... wenn ich sowas schon höre ... 

Habt ihr konkrete Vorgaben?


----------



## da_Dj (8. Februar 2006)

Wenn du Kunstbilder suchst, bist du bei http://www.artrenewal.org/ vollkommen richtig. Etwas kleiner aber meiner Erfahrung nach sehr viel schneller was das Laden der Seite angeht und auch 'ne ganze Ecke übersichtlicher, dann noch http://www.biblepainting.com/catalog.htm . Wenn du an den beiden Adressen nicht das gewünschte findest, wirds langsam schwierig


----------



## Rena Hermann (8. Februar 2006)

Auch sehr umfangreich
http://www.kunst-fuer-alle.de/deutsch/kunst/kuenstler/kuenstlerindex/index.htm


----------



## marian (9. Februar 2006)

jap die artrenewal is cool


----------



## holzoepfael (12. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Links, werde mir das mal ansehen...
@Philip Kurz: Das ist ja das Problem. Es gibt eben praktisch keine Vorschriften zu Wahl des Bildes, abgesehen von "Das Bild soll kunsthistorisch bekannt / wichtig / was auch immer sein" ....
Und ja es können uralte Schinken sein, obwohl ich denke, dass ich eher etwas neueres Auswähle, da mir Antike Bilder oft nicht gefallen, allein schon vom Thema Religion nicht....

/e: Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht viel geeignetes gefunden. Denn ich kann leider nciht viel mit Bildern anfangen die die Bibel zum Thema haben, bzw. ich muss dieses Bild dann weiter verarbeiten, und bei solchen Bilder läuft bei mir gar nix.....:/
Am ehesten sprach mich bisher noch der Expressionismus, Realismus oder die Romantik an.....

/e2: Gibt es vielleicht Seiten, die sich nach Richtungen Gliedern? Dann könnte ich dort einmal bisschen besser reinschauen, und mri vielleicht Künstler notieren die mri gefallen und dann deren Werke ansehen, denn so bringt mir die riesige Sammlung auf http://www.kunst-fuer-alle.de nicht so viel, da es dort zu jedem Buchstaben 50 und mehr Künstler hat.....

/e3: Bilder im Stil von Edward Hopper gefallen mir, den habe ich ja ganz vergessen....

/e4: Habe gerade gesehen, dass man auf http://www.kunst-fuer-alle.de die Bilder auch nach Rubriken Sortieren kann, ich denke, damit bin ich vorerst bedient, falls ich dann immer noch keine Idee habe, wende ich mich wieder an euch...THX

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## da_Dj (12. Februar 2006)

Wenn du jemanden "Bekanntes" suchst der gleichzeitig nicht nur die Religion vor Augen hatte und keine 500 Jahre oder älter ist, leg ich dir persönlich den guten alten Bouguereau ans Herz. Habe persönlich schon viele seiner Bilder unterm virtuellen Messer gehabt und sie bieten eine Menge Raum um damit zu arbeiten (was die Beschreibung die gewünscht ist angeht, kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen, da ich nicht weiss wie du das handhaben musst).

http://www.biblepainting.com/bouguereau/ Hier sind etwa um die 100 Bilder von ihm, kannst ihn dir ja mal anschauen.

Wenns etwas "durchgeknallter" sein darf und auch nicht so alt und verstaubt kannst du auch mal nach (M.C.) Escher suchen, ebenfalls sehr schön was der so alles angestellt hat.

Was die Bearbeitung/Verwendung der Bilder angeht kannst du dir eine Menge Inspiration bei worth1000.com suchen, dort wird sowas alles Nase lang gemacht, mal ein paar Beispiel Links anbei:

http://www.worth1000.com/cache/cont...rt=1&end=10&contest_id=2095&display=photoshop
http://www.worth1000.com/cache/cont...test_id=1171&start=1&end=10&display=photoshop
http://www.worth1000.com/cache/cont...test_id=7970&start=1&end=10&display=photoshop

Gibt auf den jeweiligen Seiten auch noch ein auswahlmenü für ähnliche/ältere, ich denke dass sollte als Quell der Inspiration mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------

